# Found buck at East Fork state park



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

If someone lost their buck while hunting east fork state park I may have found it. Most likely during bow season by looks of decomposition. Might be a long shot if anyone would want it back but never know could have been someone's first buck or something. Looked to be a wider racked 8 point (I was on a boat, deer on shore)


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Was it a really wide long tined 8 with a 14" drop tine. Around 200" deer. If so it's mine.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

bobk said:


> Was it a really wide long tined 8 with a 14" drop tine. Around 200" deer. If so it's mine.


No wonder there are no big deer in Ohio with that brown its down mentality.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Saw a dead doe too, could have been from gun season or natural causes. I think a lot of deer go unfound. It happens and part of the hunt unfortunately. We can only do our best and take ethical shots and track with vigilance. Both deer looked to have run to the lake and basically fallen down steep edges/hillsides. Would be hard to see if not a good blood trail or lost site of the deer.


----------

